# newbie looking to get in some events



## blueheeler (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a vertical smoker and really enjoy cooking, I would like to know what are some of the things I need to get into smoking comp. any information would be great. i am looking to start this spring but I am not sure of the supply's that I might need. I know I will need to bring my meat,smoker, rubs, drinks, a table or 2 but what else???

I am in Tulsa Oklahoma and would like to know about any local back yard or novice events.

 Thanks,

Blueheeler


----------



## dougmays (Jan 27, 2011)

i'm actually looking to get into this as well.  i've been looking up local competitions around my area (south florida).  one thing i never thought of is a fire estinguisher....they require those


----------



## dougmays (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm surprise nobody else has responded to this....


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 28, 2011)

To start off , go to some events, LOOK, LISTEN AND ASK, heavy on the look and listen at what others have for equipment and items in their area. KCBS has a good site to find events, also ask around at places that sell BBQ stuff about events. And have fun!!

As for what you may need, just do a pretend comp in your backyard, haul every thing out there, and no going back to the house and that will give you a good idea as to what you will need, make a list, VERY detailed of what all you took out side. Coolers!!!

http://www.kcbs.us/index.php


----------



## dougmays (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks smokebuzz! 

i have a question about selling food....if i cook at a backyard competition...can i only feed judges being that i'm not a insured/licensed food vendor?

also i read in one backyard comp. rules thing that there was a inspection...do they inspect food you bring before you cook (or prep?) and also a inspection when your food is "done"...such as internal heat and stuff?


----------



## eman (Jan 28, 2011)

Another good thing is go to kcbs web site and mbs web site and read the rules.

Then , Like buzz said go to a few certified comps and watch and learn.

 volunteer to work w/ a team even if it's just washing dishes or watching a thermo while they get a nap.  That will get you on their side of the railing.

  the comp they had here there was very little time that the pros would interact w/ the public.

 If you have some knowledge and can ask intelligent questions they will be more inclined to talk.

 DO NOT try to talk to any of them when they are trying to make their turn in deadline LOL.

The inspection rule is in place to make sure that all contestants start out at the same time w/ un seasoned , un marinated meat.

At the local comp the backyard folks could not sell .but what they did is ask for donations for a local charity and you could taste whatever they had cooked.


----------



## blueheeler (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks for the information.... Sounds like we are headed to some more events and watch and learn......


----------



## fsu bbq cookoff (Mar 27, 2012)

If you are interested we are having our event coming up in Tallahassee; Best of Tallahassee BBQ Competition. We are giving away over $2000 in prizes so if you are interested, email me for an information packet, [email protected]! The BBQ cook-off is scheduled for *Saturday, April 14, 2012* at Florida State University. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any further questions.


----------



## wildfirecookoff (Apr 1, 2012)

We are holding the 2nd Annual Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter's Wildfire Cook-off June 22-23 in Okemah, OK.  You can see our entry form at www.okemahok.org.  We hope you will consider our competition.  This is the first year we are KCBS sanctioned.  You can email us at [email protected] if you need any other information. This is a State Championship event and we are giving away $5000 in prize money.


----------

